#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Classroom management

## hillbilly

This is perhaps the most crucial and yet toughest aspect of being a teacher and that is maintaining classroom mangement. My personal experience has shown that some straight A teachers are unable to control students and some C teachers are able to have an environment in which students are able to grow and learn.

Without a managed classroom, the learning environment is nil. That is a fact. Now how do teachers manage this? While there is no definite rule, the following is what I have found to work the best.

Many teachers will come up with a long list of rules for the classroom. The truth is that I am basically lazy and anyway life doesn't really work that way. Who really knows all the laws of their respective country? I don't. 

Here are my rules:
#1-Think
#2- Use common sense
#3- Think again

Whilst, the above rules may seem silly, they do work. Should I as a teacher have to write down such rules as 'Do not kick your desk'? The answer is simply no, common sense applies.

Additionally, I use a Gold Star system for behavior. Silly, as this sound, the elementary students want their Gold Stars.

Here are some additional websites to help teacher maintain and have good classroom management.

Prejudice - Getting Along - Respect - Lesson Plans - Elementary

Classroom Management Strategies

Classroom Discipline Techniques and Resources

----------


## kingwilly

The Really Big List of Classroom Management Resources
The really big list of classroom management resrouces

----------


## good2bhappy

Have a system and stick to it!

----------


## nidhogg

> Have a system and stick to it!


or alternatively just have a stick.....

----------


## Smithson

> Here are my rules:
> #1-Think
> #2- Use common sense
> #3- Think again


Surely you don't mean a Thai classroom? Thinking is rare here and common sense non-existent. The western education system revolves around problem solving, which is how ppl learn to think and gain common sense.Thai education is rote learning and dress codes.

----------


## Skettios

^^^ Is this another I hate Thailand rant? 

Of course thinking and common sense exist in a Thai classroom. There are lots of bright and perfectly reasonable Thai people in this country. They are often overshadowed by the stupidity of others, but they are there. 

If you're a teacher, and I'm not sure you are, you would know that you have to bring out the best in your class by:

1. highlighting the work of your best and brightest
2. complimenting your best behaved students on their manners
3. making it known that you don't take flack from anyone
4. letting every student know that they could be put on the spot at any time, regardless of previous ass kissing. 
5. remembering that troubled students, probably came to school that way, and that there is no reason to make their pathetic lives any worse.


I teach Thai kids, and I have never had a problem with behavior. In fact they are just about the same as any other kids anywhere else in the world, except most are a bit more polite. Maybe I'm lucky, or maybe I just let my students know that I'm not going to take any shit from any snot-noses.

----------


## phuketbound

1. Have a positive reinforcement system, instead of always being negative. Praise your students to encourage motivation. 

2. Make rules at the beginning of the year, and try and be consistent in implementing them. This is the hardest thing to do at the beginning, but being consistent and fair, helps to lessen negative behaviours. 

3. Make your lessons fun, and student centered, to keep students interested in your lesson. Boredom can cause bad behavior. Look first at your own teaching to see if any modifications can be made. 

4. Keep high expectations of your students, as they will often achieve how you believe. If you think they are all shit, then they may all act shit. Studies have proven this.

----------


## Smithson

> ^^^ Is this another I hate Thailand rant?


Not really, actually I quite like the place. Comments like 'can't think' and 'lacking in common sense' are often heard and I think a lot of it relates to the rote learning system that doesn't encourage problem solving.

Obedience and unquestioning belief in authority is a major function of the Thai education system, which probably explains why your students are well behaved.

----------


## Skettios

Actually I spent the first term teaching my Thai kids to be naughty. Now they do it when I order them to. It makes disciplining them more fun.

----------


## bestofsiam

I just picked up a published book that came highly recommended by Willingham, Daniel T., "Why Don't Students Like School?"


Has anyone read this book?  I'll let you know my thoughts after I read it.

----------


## barbaro

> Have a system and stick to it!


Yes, the rules to a degree, have to be defined, and they have to be stuck with.

The old rule of classroom management, is to start of strict, and then loosen up.

Not the other way around.

----------

